

Show HN: Share data between HTML5 browsers - abava
http://servletsuite.blogspot.ru/2013/11/web-pair-share-data-between-html5.html

======
user9756
If I understand this correctly, the pushed information by the master isn't
stored on the server (hosting the application) and _then_ retrieved by the
slave device?

But can the pushed information be intercepted by the server?

Does anyone know if there are more applications/experiments like this? I
really like this idea (if I've understood the concept correctly).

~~~
abava
Yes, we tried server-less system on WebRTC. The problem is an actual support
for WebRTC in mobile browsers. It is even less than HTML5. So, just wait for a
moment.

~~~
dudus
Wait, so isn't it server-less? What HTML5 features are in use here?

Do you just send the message to the server and back to the other client?

How is this different than chat rooms we had 10 years ago?

~~~
abava
It is server-based. Server-less version will be later as I wrote. Yes, it is
like chat rooms, it is like client-server and it is like web. There is a web
session actually :). We've tested a way for linking (pairing) two devices.
From HTML5 there is File Reading API

------
MindTwister
We have been using a variant of this using websockets at work for about a
year.

